# How to find shutter count on 5D mark III?



## thebowtie (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently bought a 5D mark III in Sydney - I just love it!

The retailer (an authorised dealer) offered it at what was a good price at the time although I suspect that the unit had been used as a 'showroom' unit for a little while, because when I took it home and put a brand new memory card in it, the sequence number was around 1400.

That may or may not be the actual shutter count - possibly a card used in another camera had been used by the shop to demo the camera.

I tried EOSinfo (had good results on my older 50D) - but it didn't work with the 5D III (PC, Windows 7 64-bit)

Does anyone know of a method to find the actual shutter count on a 5D Mark III?


----------



## infared (Dec 18, 2012)

You can try this:
http://www.canon5dtips.com/on-the-web/finding-the-number-of-shutter-actuations-for-your-canon-eos-dslr
(I have not used it....)

I know when I sold my 5D II I had to use some freeware I downloaded so that I could verify the shutter count for perspective buyers. Whatever you use...see if you can find some feedback on the web by people who have used it with your specific camera...just to be safe.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got my 5D III from 1st patch...and it starts from 99. I'm guessing your had 1300clicks on it - that is nothing if you got some great discount from your dealer.

FoCal also shows shutter count after you run AFMA.


----------



## thebowtie (Dec 18, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I got my 5D III from 1st patch...and it starts from 99. I'm guessing your had 1300clicks on it - that is nothing if you got some great discount from your dealer.
> 
> FoCal also shows shutter count after you run AFMA.


Thanks @Dylan777 - I do have a license for FoCal Pro - and have done AFMA - so I had forgotten that it also shows the shutter count!

Regarding the discount - I got a 5D3 and 24-70LII for a great price at the time (a month ago) - now the market forces are making the difference reduce - BUT - I *love *the combo and from my point of view, the price you pay is like what you pay for a car - the value is in the use you get from it!

Cheers


----------

